# need info on a MCJTC/Military question



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

Im sure this has been beat to death, but I need some "firepower" to back up my statement......An individual I know is an Institutional Security Officer for a college, this individual has only military experience ( MP) they seem to think they can take the brown book test so they can waiver any academy requirements, and therefore get the required SSPO to be a campus police officer......I told them it wasnt going to happen, but they are positive that they can, does anyone know the logistics of that. My believe was the feds and the military training are no good here in MA...if anyone has the answer AND a phone number so I can call and verify Id appreciate it!


----------



## JP64 (Jul 25, 2002)

Certification Unit, 485 Maple Street, Danvers, MA 01923, Tel.- (978) 538-6128

MSP can grant you a waiver with College Education and Reserve Intermittent at a minimum, but it must be sponsored by a Dept. It is not something that any Joe Shmoe can just call up and get.


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

thats where the issue lies, the individual doesnt have a reserve academy from ANY state, but that was the number I was looking for!!!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Thats right!

1. Associates C.J. (or higher)
2. Reserve/Int. Academy (or higher)
3. 4000 hours (2 years) experience in SWORN civilian police employ

To be waiverable, you must have at least TWO (2) of the above three or forget it. Just call Capt. Lilly in Danvers if you don't believe it.
:wink:


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

Thats what I thought in the first place, but this guy and the director were battlin me telling me otherwise.... so thanks for the ammunition!!! :lol:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Isnt any f/t academy accepted for S.S.P.O status. i though i heard that somewhere.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Macop said:


> Isnt any f/t academy accepted for S.S.P.O status. i though i heard that somewhere.


I have heard the same thing.


----------



## ArsonLT (Jul 5, 2003)

Would a Full-Time U.S Army Military Police Academy give someone SSPO status?


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

That was the original question posed, and the answer is no.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I think that they do take MP Police Academy, But anyway.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Just to add imput I had to go to the SSPO academy in beautiful New Braintree. Even thought I had the US Army Military Police School located in Alabama under my belt. I was told that the MP school was not enough.


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

ecpd402 said:


> Just to add imput I had to go to the SSPO academy in beautiful New Braintree. Even thought I had the US Army Military Police School located in Alabama under my belt. I was told that the MP school was not enough.


This sounds more on target based on my research.

The way I see it, here is a rough breakdown of jobs in MA and what you need for them.

Municipal PD/MBTA/Environmental a few others (Full time) - MCJTC, MSP(why are you leaving MSP, idiot), SSPO (only in rare circumstances for "special" people, like a certain Littleton PO :lol: ), out of state waiver (again, this is rare)

Municipal PD (part time)/reserve/aux - Any FT academy in the state, MCJTC Basic Reserve/Int. training, some out of state waivers possible

Campus PD's (Full time) - MCJTC, MSP, SSPO, Reserve academy + degree + experience (only in certain circumstances - rare)

Campus PD's (part time) - Any in state academy, MCJTC Basic Res/Int training

Federal gov't jobs in MA - not sure, consult with them, they have different requirements (some go to FLETC)

MSP - Twenty-something weeks in New Braintree :lol: :lol: , that's the ONLY way (as far as I know)

***Those rare out of state waivers work ONLY if you received training as a POLICE OFFICER in another state and Mass like that state. Nothing in the military works (as far as I know). FLETC does not work. Other Federal stuff probably won't work. FBI Special Agent might work, not sure.

This is a pretty rough list based on what I've read and heard. It is not the be all and end all, so don't bitch at me if you know of a way around things ;-) . It is just a guideline of what has generally held true. Corrections and supporting cases are welcome.

-Eric


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

i had 1.5 yrs in another state and i recieved a waiver from the MCJTC. i have now passed the criminal law test- is that considered the brown book?- and firearms...all i need is my first responder updated.


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

The brown book test is the Criminal Law test..


----------



## PATS246 (Jun 19, 2003)

Even if one gets hired and has MP academy training, and you get hired somewhere and they are going to send you to an academy, yes it sucks going through an academy, but at least its more training under your belt and its something else to put on a resume.


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

mopar6972 said:


> The brown book test is the Criminal Law test..


thank you i wasn't sure


----------

